# Broadband issues with eircom Phonewatch?



## mts (17 Dec 2004)

Hi all, I am thinking of getting in broadband in the near future. Live where I think most options are available. What is the best option? I was looking at Eircom and it says on the website that if you have eircom phonewatch an Eircom technician must do the installation. Anyone have any experience of this? Does it interfere with the alarm? Can you avail of the free installation? Any other advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cerberus (17 Dec 2004)

*Re: Broadband*

Alarm = technician install = €150 (I think)
Connectivity guaranteed to the main box only
If you are in another room on an extension then
that connection is up 2 u, problems they will
ask u 32 check the main box and if its ok then u
r in ur own.
Support expensive and if you have a billing problem then
ur on  a long lonely journey speaking to lots of different
people in broadband, billing, etc.
 (u'll wish u were back in Kansas, Dorothy)


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2004)

*Re: Broadband*

See  and the links that it contains.


----------



## mts (17 Dec 2004)

*Re: Broadband*

Cerebrus, I assume from your post that I would be better off not going for Eircom, would NTL be the best solution for me?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2004)

*Re: Broadband*

You really need to read the links that I posted above and shop around. Not every option will be available to every customer for example (e.g. _ntl:_ currently only operate in specific areas of _Dublin_).


----------



## mts (17 Dec 2004)

*Re: Broadband*

Cheers Clubman, had read this thread before I posted. The real issue for me is the potential interference with my alarm. Was really just wondering whether anyone had experience of the implications of broadband on this. NTL is operating in my area.


----------



## cerberus (17 Dec 2004)

*Re: Broadband*

No can't really say but dealing with Eircom can be daunting
I intent to move utvinternet or broadband.ie in feb when my year ends.
I also switch to the chaeper eircom (conmtention 48:1 instead of 24:1 and its getting busy (slow) to save €10/month)

whoever offers the cheapest at a reasonable speed will be my choice on the day


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2004)

*Re: Broadband*

*The real issue for me is the potential interference with my alarm.*

Sorry - I too your original post to mean that you were looking for general advice on how to select a broadband package.


----------



## Monsieur Bond (17 Dec 2004)

*Re: Broadband*



> Cheers Clubman, had read this thread before I posted. The real issue for me is the potential interference with my alarm. Was really just wondering whether anyone had experience of the implications of broadband on this. NTL is operating in my area.



I have _eircom PhoneWatch_ and can tell you that in my experience (and based on my own research), there is *no* problem with a monitored alarm and broadband.

_eircom_ or EsatBT will tell you that you need to pay for an engineering install if you have a monitored alarm. This is quite simply not true. My calls with _eircom Broadband _before successfully going the self-install route eventually elicited the following interesting snippet:

_Me:_  Why do you need an engineer visit? 
_eircom_: To ensure the line filter is installed properly on the line.
_Me_: But the line filter is just a tiny box that plugs into the phone socket, and you plug your handset into this. Doesn't sounds very complicated to me.
_eircom_: Yes, but we find that people get it wrong or forget to install filters on every phone line. So we recommend an engineer install.
_Me_: I'll take my chances!

On _eircom PhoneWatch_'s advice, after performing the self-installation and _installing _(plugging in) the line filters, I then rang _eircom PhoneWatch_, who tested the line by calling back into the alarm box and confirmed all is ok.

I can't comment on NTL broadband specifically as it is not available in my area, but would be surprised if the impact was any different.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2004)

*Re: Broadband*

*I can't comment on NTL broadband specifically as it is not available in my area, but would be surprised if the impact was any different*

_ntl:_ broadband is cable broadband so it has nothing to do with phone lines.


----------



## mts (17 Dec 2004)

*Re: Broadband*

Thanks for your help everyone, glad to hear that I am not restricted to NTL and also that I don't have to pay Eircom €196 for a technician install. Decision time...


----------



## cerberus (18 Dec 2004)

*Re: Broadband*

My apologies
I only needed the installation as my alarm is monitored 24/7


----------



## euroDilbert (18 Dec 2004)

*Re: Broadband*

I can also confirm that I have Phonewatch and Broadband with no problems and no need for an engineer install.

There is also a 'sticky' on the broadband section of boards.ie about doing a more complex self-install with a filter for the alarm line. I didn't need this myself, but others might find it useful.

_Link added by ClubMan._


----------



## Marion (21 Dec 2004)

I have eircom broadband and I had PhoneWatch installed last week. There is some issue with regard to the line and an eircom technician has to set up my monitoring system. 
In fairness, they have telephoned twice to try and contact me so that it could be set up.

Marion :hat


----------



## Marion (25 Dec 2004)

*re: .*

In fact, the "issue" had to do with me. Normally, there wouldn't have been a problem with Broadband and PhoneWatch. 

I had mentioned that I wanted to intall my system in a spot which requires additional work by an electrician to move wires. 

The PhoneWatch technician who arrived yesterday was in fact very helpful in explaining how I should go about doing what I wanted - no charge for the visit. 


Marion :hat


----------

